# CARRIER 58RAV Furnace Blows Cold Air-No Heat



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi sarosie

You have a pressure switch that is opening or the induced draft motor is not running up to speed. You could also have an obstruction in the heat exchanger such as soot. If the unit has not been serviced in a while I would definately have it checked out by a reputable company before purchasing any parts.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## sarosie (Nov 27, 2007)

I finally have a working furnace again, after replacing the CONTROL BOARD. Thanks for being so generous with your time and expertise to help me! :thumbsup:


----------

